# Single six choices



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

4 or 5.5 or 6.5" barrel?
SS or blue?
This will be a paper plinker at the range and want it comfortable for the little wife.
I will love the 22mag for myself and that is why I'm getting this particular 22 handgun.

Comments?


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just got a used 6.5" blued convertible a few months ago. It's a fun range gun which is all I use it for.

Some things to think about...
- Recoil is almost non-existent with 22LR, but there is a little bit with the 22WMR.
- The longer barrel might improve accuracy, but it also adds weight. Will this be carried at all?... longer barrel might be less comfortable for carry.
- The SS might be heavier than the blued. SS won't rust -- but if you're taking good care of it and don't live on the coast then it really doesn't matter. If you're buying new, I don't think the blued come with wood grips anymore (or least I haven't seen any) if that's important to you. And, then there's personal preference... which one looks nicer to you -- SS or blued?
- Another thing to think about... adjustable sights. Some have them, some don't. Mine is non-adjustable, but it's spot on.

Not a lot of answers, but hopefully a useful context for you to evaluate your options. Overall, I'm glad I bought it. It's a fun and nostalgic piece that is accurate and reliable. Or, if you can't make up your mind, then buy a few of them that cover all your favorite options!!


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

hideit said:


> 4 or 5.5 or 6.5" barrel?
> SS or blue?
> This will be a paper plinker at the range and want it comfortable for the little wife.
> I will love the 22mag for myself and that is why I'm getting this particular 22 handgun.
> ...


After replying above, I just saw your other thread "Have I found the best 22LR for the money?" which is about the Ruger Mark III semi-autos (which I also commented on). I'm fortunate enough to have both a Ruger Mark III Target and a Single Six.

FWIW, if I could only have 1 of them, it would be the Mark III. IMO, the Mark III is easier to shoot, better trigger, and more accurate. There's nothing to racking the slide on one of these either -- the rack is a plug on the back of the barrel with very light spring tension (nothing like a 45 or even a 9mm). Don't let the slide racking dis-suade you -- there's nothing to it.

Like I said, the single six is great and I'm very happy with mine. I just noticed that you've gone back and forth a little, so I wanted to share my comparative experience after shooting both. If you have the opportunity to shoot both before deciding -- I highly recommend it. That will make the decision for you!!

Good luck and safe shooting -- you can't go wrong with any of these!!


----------

